# GHG Oversize Sleeper Shells



## huskerwaterfowler (Jan 29, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has any good ideas for storing GHG oversize sleeper shells. I have all my GHG fullbodys on the walls on individual hooks and right now I am just stacking my shells and keeping the heads in tubes. This works but was looking at buying another 5 dozen sleepers and was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for storage?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

totes!


----------



## WiHonker (Feb 3, 2010)

Just curious as to what size totes you're using.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We dont have the sleeper shells, we have the regular oversized prograde shells, but we take the heads off and put them in a small tote, we put the shells in a draw string laundary bag they seem to be holding up fairly well


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

We stack our shells, and put the heads in a bean sack. But i have seen people put the whole bodies and heads in totes.


----------

